# How would I make nettle infused oil???



## precious mack (Jul 28, 2013)

i'm interested in this to use as a scalp oil. I have about 3 containers of nettle supplements and was hoping I could use the powder from the capsules. any suggestions...fyi, i'm very new at this so details please :shock:. thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## lsg (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a tutorial that I like. I would use a very light oil for the scalp.  I don't envy you opening all those capsules.  If the nettle is powder, make sure you stir the oil/nettle thoroughly so that the oil saturates all of the powder.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e095va7iAX0[/ame]


----------



## manwithbeers (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, nettle is easy to find growing wild in most parts of the world. It's also available pre-dried in quantity from apothecaries and on the internet from places like Mountain Rose Herbs. Even my local health food store has a gallon jar all the time.

Getting a significant and usable amount of infused oil by breaking up capsules is going to be expensive and time consuming. If you get them for free it will work but you may have an issue straining out the fine powder in the oil.

Good luck!


----------



## precious mack (Jul 29, 2013)

*@manwithbeers-nettle oil follow up*

:smile:thanks for you response. I already have 3 containers of the capsules and I was using them orally and found that I would rather make the oil. do u think this would work? do I really need to remove the powder or could I use it on my scalp a couple of days b4 I wash my hair and then wash it out????? your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## precious mack (Jul 29, 2013)

*@lsg-thanks for the tutorial*

I've never heard of this company so thanks for exposing it to me. there are a lot of products that I would love to buy from there. i'm hoping, however, that I can use the powder from the capsules I already have rather than waste that money.


----------

